# Add some p and K ?



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

Here's my soil test from July. I already added stressblend for the potassium but it didn't have Phosphorus. 
I'm over seeding in a couple weeks. Should I add some fert high in Phosphorus and potassium? 
Any recommendations are greatly appreciated. 
Thanks ✌


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Did you add the stressblend before or after the soil sample for the test?


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

I put down the stress blend after my soil test. The phosphorus was good but at the low end.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

from https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=6250

Fertilizer: There is really no need to drop fertilizer at the time of an overseed, especially anything with nitrogen. Everything the new grass needs for the first few weeks of life is contained in the seed. At this point you have cut the existing grass low in an effort to slow its growth so the new seedlings can catch up. Adding nitrogen at time of seeding will give the existing grass a boost causing it to outgrow and try to choke out the new seedlings. Don't do it! Even Milorganite can cause this issue. The only exception would be organics such as alfalfa or soybean meal which take two to three weeks to kick in and cause top growth. I do add 0-25-25 at time of seeding. Normally I do 1 lbs of 0-25-25 per 1k at time of seeding which helps promote root growth. This is fine, just don't put down any nitrogen. If your soil test shows that P and K are high skip this step.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Suggest you not use this test next time. A test from a real lab is cheaper and better. 
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=3124


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

robjak said:


> from https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=6250
> 
> Fertilizer: There is really no need to drop fertilizer at the time of an overseed, especially anything with nitrogen. Everything the new grass needs for the first few weeks of life is contained in the seed. At this point you have cut the existing grass low in an effort to slow its growth so the new seedlings can catch up. Adding nitrogen at time of seeding will give the existing grass a boost causing it to outgrow and try to choke out the new seedlings. Don't do it! Even Milorganite can cause this issue. The only exception would be organics such as alfalfa or soybean meal which take two to three weeks to kick in and cause top growth. I do add 0-25-25 at time of seeding. Normally I do 1 lbs of 0-25-25 per 1k at time of seeding which helps promote root growth. This is fine, just don't put down any nitrogen. If your soil test shows that P and K are high skip this step.


So add some 0-25-25 at seeding 👍


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

robjak said:


> Suggest you not use this test next time. A test from a real lab is cheaper and better.
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=3124


Yes I'd like to find a cheaper alternative to the test I used. 
Thanks for the help. ✌


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

This is the closest I've found


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

I would use nothing at seeding. These use a balanced fert (10-10-10, 13-13-13 or 19-19-19) after the first cut. Fert for 0.5 N every 2 weeks. I would use the balanced fert for the rest of this year. I would relook after next spring's soil test.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

if spraying FERT for 0.25 N weekly.


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

robjak said:


> I would use nothing at seeding. These use a balanced fert (10-10-10, 13-13-13 or 19-19-19) after the first cut. Fert for 0.5 N every 2 weeks. I would use the balanced fert for the rest of this year. I would relook after next spring's soil test.


I was going to do the spoon feed application of Nitrogen. Should I still use the 10-10-10 and adjust my nitrogen apps taking in the 10 I'm putting down with the starter or just use something like the 19-19-19 and forget spoon feeding?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

You can spoonfeed with either fertiiizer. To get 0.5 lb per 1000 sq ft of N, P, and K with 10-10-10, use 5 lb per 1000 sq ft. To get 0.5 lb with 19-19-19, use 2.5 lb per 1000 sq ft. The balanced fertilizer (either one) is your starter fertilizer (it contains a good amount of phosphorus). @robjak is recommending that you use it (either one) as your nitrogen source this fall. It usually contains urea as the nitrogen and it's fast release. He is also saying to apply 0.5 N (and P and K) every two weeks once you start fertilizing if you're spreading a granular, but if you spray, then cut the rates in half and spray weekly, I don't know how well these fertilizers dissolve and whether they'd clog up the sprayer. I suggest you spread them as granular products and water them in after spreading,


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

Thanks to both of you got the help! 
✌


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Thank you VirginiaGal. She said it perfectly as always.


----------

